# XML-Schnittstelle



## Crowley (1. Februar 2005)

Da recht oft gewünscht wurde, unsere Herald-Daten auf der eigenen Gildenseite einzubinden gibt es nun die Daten im XML-Format.

Hier ist eine Beispiel-Datei:
http://www.buffed.de/xml/g2.xml

Die URLs für andere Gilden sind ähnlih aufgebaut und werden jetzt auch auf den Gildenseiten unseres Herolds verlinkt.

Falls es Probleme mit den XML-Dateien gibt sagt hier bescheid. Hilfestellung beim Einbinden kann ich jetzt aber erstmal nicht geben. Ihr solltet also selber schon in wenig bescheid wissen, wie man XML-Daten ausliest.

**UPDATE - 22.01.2008**
*Itemlisten*

Infos zu Itemlisten gibt hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/xmlfiles/


----------



## Zeno (1. Februar 2005)

Crowley Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann geben endlich die letzten Nörgler Ruhe


----------



## Regnor (1. Februar 2005)

find dem cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (2. Februar 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> find dem cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geht nix über dem Dativ ^^


----------



## Regnor (2. Februar 2005)

Nyana schrieb:
			
		

> Geht nix über dem Dativ ^^
> [post="77936"][/post]​



empfehle an dieser stelle
»Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein tot«  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (2. Februar 2005)

Super!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt nur noch jemanden finden der sich damit auskennt und das macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: woher habt Ihr diese Smilies?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xmasman (2. Februar 2005)

Besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit das man BLASC selber so einstellen kann das dieser in eine eigene Datenbank/eigene XML-Files auf dem Server die Charaktere speichern kann. Sprich das wir die Oberfläche auf die eigene Clanseite einstellen können?


----------



## Regnor (2. Februar 2005)

Xmasman schrieb:
			
		

> Besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit das man BLASC selber so einstellen kann das dieser in eine eigene Datenbank/eigene XML-Files auf dem Server die Charaktere speichern kann. Sprich das wir die Oberfläche auf die eigene Clanseite einstellen können?
> [post="77949"][/post]​



Da wir ja jetzt eine XML Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellen kannst du doch einfach die Daten in deine Seite einbinden. Falls du nicht weißt wie du XML einbinden sollst, kannst du jetzt auch direkt die PHP Schnittstelle von uns nutzen.

»PHP Schnittstelle«


----------



## Crowley (2. Februar 2005)

Nein, das geht leider nicht, da ein Großteil der Datenauswertung serverseitig passiert. BLASC selbst schickt im Prinzip nur die SavedVariables.lua zum Server, der erledigt dann den Rest.


----------



## Xmasman (2. Februar 2005)

thx, werde heute abend mal gucken die Sachen einzubingen.
Danke schon mal für die praktische Schnittstelle, XML ist schon recht cool.

Kannst ja mal zwischendurch vorbeischauen und danke für die super schnelle Antwort
»B8Clan« 

Allgemeine Seite
»Xmasman.de«


----------



## AVi2k3 (2. Februar 2005)

ich finde das BLASC projekt ziemlich geil und möchte die funktionen des herolds auch gerne für meine gildenseite verwenden. Jedoch steh ich in sachen parsen von xml mit php ein wenig auf dem schlauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein wenig beispielcode an die hand geben oder ein gutes tutorial, welches mir den einstieg erleichtert ? (am besten beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

gruß

AVi


----------



## Xmasman (2. Februar 2005)

Also ab dem 17.2 hab ich bissel zeit und werd das bei uns einbauen ich guck mal das die  ich die sourcen frei zugänglich mach, wobei das bis dahin bestimmt schon leute gemacht haben.


----------



## Regnor (3. Februar 2005)

AVi2k3 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das BLASC projekt ziemlich geil und möchte die funktionen des herolds auch gerne für meine gildenseite verwenden. Jedoch steh ich in sachen parsen von xml mit php ein wenig auf dem schlauch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eventuell kommst du mit der PHP Schnittstelle weiter:
»PHP Schnittstelle«

Gruß Regnor


----------



## AVi2k3 (3. Februar 2005)

die bietet ja leider (noch) nicht alle daten an; wenn ihr das 1:1 auf die PHP Schnittstelle umsetzt wärs natürlich genial !

aber rein interessehalber reizt es mich, dass mit xml hinzubekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (3. Februar 2005)

AVi2k3 schrieb:
			
		

> die bietet ja leider (noch) nicht alle daten an; wenn ihr das 1:1 auf die PHP Schnittstelle umsetzt wärs natürlich genial !
> [post="78216"][/post]​


Der Datenumfang sollte für beide Varianten der gleiche sein, wenn bei einer Schnittstelle was fehlt, was bei der anderen dabei it sagt bitte bescheid.


----------



## Xmasman (3. Februar 2005)

gibts nicht die Möglichkeit einzelne charaktere auch einzubinden nicht jeder ist sofort in na gilde


----------



## Crowley (4. Februar 2005)

Xmasman schrieb:
			
		

> gibts nicht die Möglichkeit einzelne charaktere auch einzubinden nicht jeder ist sofort in na gilde
> [post="78268"][/post]​


Prinzipiell ist der Datenexport für Gildenseiten gedacht, aber ich werde mal sehen, was man da für Gildenlose Twinks machen kann.


----------



## Xmasman (4. Februar 2005)

So hab einfach mal mit paar Leute ne Gilde gegründet.
Abfrage der Daten klappt soweit (ist zwar noch nit auf page aber klappt).
Man brauch ja dank der guten PHP Anbidung nicht unbedingt die XML Daten läuft bestens mit dem Array echt ne feine Sache.
Gucke das ich die Tage dann doch mal ne kleine Auslesfunktion bastel die das grob formatiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosguard (25. Februar 2005)

Die Funktion, das inventory anzuzeigen oder einzelne members wie auf eurer seite gibts bei xml nicht? Und der xml link im eröffnungspost ist kaputt. 

Ansonsten gute Arbeit! Meine Anerkennung.

Gruß


----------



## Crowley (25. Februar 2005)

Die Export-Funktionen unseres Herolds sind in erster Linie als Hilfsmittel für Gildenseiten gedacht, die eine automatisch aktualisierte Charakter-Liste einbauen wollen. Die Item-Daten sind dafür von eher unbedeutend, im Zweifelsfall kann man ja einfach nen Link auf das Herold-Profil setzen.

Der Link oben satmmt noch vom Beta-Server, jetzt musst du einfach PVP_Server durch Gorgonnash ersetzen.


----------



## EvilAvatar (22. März 2005)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Der Link oben satmmt noch vom Beta-Server, jetzt musst du einfach PVP_Server durch Gorgonnash ersetzen.
> [post="81417"][/post]​



Wie werden denn Server mit einem Apostroph im Namen gehandhabt?


----------



## EvilAvatar (22. März 2005)

EvilAvatar schrieb:
			
		

> Wie werden denn Server mit einem Apostroph im Namen gehandhabt?
> [post="84173"][/post]​




Hab's gefunden, falls grad noch wer das Problem hat: z.B. Khaz%b4goroth


----------



## Wooza (28. März 2005)

Abend.
Ich benötige meine Chardaten auch per XML.
Leider kann ich mit dem Link vom ersten Post nur die Daten von Gildenmembers abfragen. Jedoch bin ich in keiner Gilde.
Wie lautet also der Link bzw. die Quelle der XML Files für einzelne chars?


----------



## sali666 (20. April 2005)

hallo,

ich würde gerne die daten per xml in eine html oder php seite einbinden.

hab schonmal im selfhtml nachgeschaut finde aber nicht den richtigen ansatz.
hat da jemand ne gute doku bzw. einen codeschnipsel?

EDIT: die datenfelder (Name, LvL, Class, Rank) aus dieser datei klick.
sollen in einer html datei ausgegeben werden. Möglichst als Tabelle.

*kann doch nicht so schwer sein oder?*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hancoque (20. April 2005)

Also ich finde da die Benutzung der PHP-Schnittstelle deutlich einfacher.


----------



## BillTuer (21. April 2005)

Hier mal ne XML-Lösung über XSL. Allerdings muss man dafür folgende Zeile (unterhalb von xml version...) in die XML einfügen:

```
<?xml-stylesheet type="text/xsl" href="gildenname.xsl" ?>
```

Vielleicht können die BLASC-Entwickler das ja in den Erstellvorgang der XMl integrieren...

Gildenname.xsl


> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
> 
> <xsl:stylesheet version="1.0" xmlns:xsl="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Transform" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
> 
> ...



Die Tabelle kann man nun einfach über Stylesheets verändern.
Habe diese Verion nur lokal getestet. Dort hatte der Firefox Probleme, der IE nicht.
Zur Not muss man das Parsen der XML über XSL online (z.B. über CGI) veranlassen, dann läuft es zu 100% in jedem Browser.


----------



## sali666 (22. April 2005)

danke ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das parsen wird offline von einem parser programm übernommen der dann die daten auf einen space lädt...
(das hat direkt nichts mit Blasc zu tun)

ich probier das heut nachmittag mal aus.
sieht aber schon ziemlich solide aus.


----------



## masterelo (25. April 2005)

»Klick« 


ist noch beta aber man kann noch viel draus machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Früh (11. Juli 2005)

Wooza schrieb:
			
		

> Abend.
> Ich benötige meine Chardaten auch per XML.
> Leider kann ich mit dem Link vom ersten Post nur die Daten von Gildenmembers abfragen. Jedoch bin ich in keiner Gilde.
> Wie lautet also der Link bzw. die Quelle der XML Files für einzelne chars?
> [post="84783"][/post]​



Ich brauche auch die Spielerdaten per XML.
Gibts dort irgendwie eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## DaScAn (27. November 2005)

Gibt es denn nun schon eine genaue Anleitung dafür?


----------



## Dozar (24. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,

erstmal möchte auch ich ein dickes Lob für die absolut gelungende Seite aussprechen. BLASC habe ich schon hunderte Male in WOW als das Bestes Nachschlagewerk angepriesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und darauf verwiesen.

Nun habe ich auch mal eine Frage und zwar zu dem Post vom Wooza:


> Abend.
> Ich benötige meine Chardaten auch per XML.
> Leider kann ich mit dem Link vom ersten Post nur die Daten von Gildenmembers abfragen. Jedoch bin ich in keiner Gilde.
> Wie lautet also der Link bzw. die Quelle der XML Files für einzelne chars?



Auch ich bzw. unsere beiden Gilden auf Anub'arak benötigen die Chardaten per XML, am besten so detailiert (inkl. Items) wie bei WOW-Handwerk um endlich dessen Client deinstallieren zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Über ne Antwort würde ich micht freuen.

Thx
 Dozar


----------



## B3N (24. Januar 2006)

Vielen Dank für das dicke Lob! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XML Dateien für einzelne Chars existieren noch nicht, bisher bieten wir nu XML / PHP Schnittstellen für Gilden und deren Mitglieder an (keine Items). Im Moment stehen noch ein paar andere Dinge an, aber sobald die Zeit da ist, können wir uns Gedanken dazu machen was die XMLs für einzelne Chars (inc. Items) angeht. Solange müsst ihr euch noch Gedulden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Possible (10. März 2006)

Für alle die schon den genuss von PHP5 erfahren dürfen und einfach die xml dateien parsen wollen:

http://de2.php.net/simplexml


hab heute zum erstenmal selber damit etwas gemacht und es ist damit wirklich einfach.

Hoffe das wird dem ein oder anderen noch dabei helfen auf die php schnittstelle verzichten zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   Possible


----------



## Dozar (23. März 2006)

Hi,

ich will ja net nerven :-) aber mein letzter Post wird morgen 2 Monate alt und ich wollte mich nach dem aktuellen Stand der erweitertern XML Chardaten erkundigen.

Jetzt wo ihr den Client wieder gepimpt habt ist doch sicher Platz in der Entwicklungsqueue :-)

Gruß 
 Dozar


----------



## Gemli (15. Juni 2006)

finds auch cool aber bin auch nich so der held bei xml^^


----------



## Sháo (8. Juli 2006)

hey

ich rall das jetzt mal voll nicht wie das mit den infos laufen soll^^

mein kleingehirn kann die dateninformationen nicht verarbeiten...also bitte nochmal für doofe^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obscurus (23. Juli 2006)

Was ich sehr gern hätte, wäre das Bankfach / Inventar über die XML-Schnittstelle,...
zwecks Lifeübersicht Raidbank / Gildenbank auf der Gildenseite.


----------



## shockflash (10. August 2006)

Leider scheint es aktuell noch Probleme mit der Gilden-XML zu geben:

http://www.blasc.de/xml/g39315.xml

Leider steht dort anstatt der XML nur: 


```
Warning: main(../../db/config.inc.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /var/www/webscripts/blasc_cron/xml/guild_xml.php on line 2

Fatal error: main(): Failed opening required '../../db/config.inc.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/webscripts/blasc_cron/xml/guild_xml.php on line 2
```

Ist dieses Problem bereits bekannt, wird es vieleicht sogar schon demnächst gefixt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Memberliste unserer Gildenhp sieht aktuell etwas traurig aus (http://www.shenancalhar.de), es wäre fantastisch wenn das Problem gelöst werden könnte. Es scheint ja nur eine Kleinigkeit zu sein.


----------



## Gast (25. August 2006)

hmm seit dem release vom buffed funkt die xml ausgabe nicht mehr! zumindest bei mir...


----------



## Séverus (26. August 2006)

Wie komm ich an die Informationen bzgl Inventar, Benkfach, und gelernte Fertigkeiten !?

wäre nett wenn mir das mal einer verrät ... oder geht das nicht, dann wäre es super wenn das zurverfügung gesteltt wirs...

gruß Séverus (Malfurion)


----------



## Gast (29. August 2006)

Ja, seit dem Wechsel zu buffed.de muss noch die Domain bei beiden Links fix angepasst werden, funktionieren tut aber schon alles weiterhin, wenn man das fix händisch ersetzt ;-)

Daher wärs lieb von den Admins, dies mal eben kurz anzupassen in der Template dieser Gildenübersicht und Char-Übersicht!
Danke!


----------



## Crowley (29. August 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Ja, seit dem Wechsel zu buffed.de muss noch die Domain bei beiden Links fix angepasst werden, funktionieren tut aber schon alles weiterhin, wenn man das fix händisch ersetzt ;-)
> 
> Daher wärs lieb von den Admins, dies mal eben kurz anzupassen in der Template dieser Gildenübersicht und Char-Übersicht!
> Danke!


Ist geändert.


----------



## Séverus (30. August 2006)

Falls mein Post von vor ein paar Tagen untergegangen ist ... ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...post&p=6067

Gruß
Séverus


----------



## Crowley (30. August 2006)

Hallo Severus,

das geht zur Zeit nicht. Ich habs aber mal auf der Wunschliste notiert.


----------



## sleipi (8. September 2006)

Mein Provider erlaubt mir (so wie es scheint) nicht den zugriff via URL auf Datein...
Daher meine Frage... gibt es eine alternative Möglichkeit auf die Itemliste und die Itemdatein zuzugreifen?

Derzeit versuche ich via SimpleXML auf die Daten der Items zuzugreifen... Loacal klappt das ja auch wunderbar... nur auf meinem Webserver Online funzt es nicht.
_
Warning: simplexml_load_file() [function.simplexml-load-file]: URL file-access is disabled in the server configuration in..._

mfg sleipi


----------



## Rascal (8. September 2006)

sleipi schrieb:


> Mein Provider erlaubt mir (so wie es scheint) nicht den zugriff via URL auf Datein...
> Daher meine Frage... gibt es eine alternative Möglichkeit auf die Itemliste und die Itemdatein zuzugreifen?
> 
> Derzeit versuche ich via SimpleXML auf die Daten der Items zuzugreifen... Loacal klappt das ja auch wunderbar... nur auf meinem Webserver Online funzt es nicht.
> ...



Hallo

Hast du zugriff auf deine eigene php.ini, oder wird diese vom _Host_ verwaltet?


----------



## Gast (8. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hast du zugriff auf deine eigene php.ini, oder wird diese vom _Host_ verwaltet?



die wird von Host verwaltet darauf habe ich leider keinen zugriff


----------



## gofrm (13. September 2006)

ist es möglich, Daten von Händlern und Lehrern und vieleicht sogar Suchergebnisse im xml-Format abzurufen?


----------



## Liuvar Divine Divinity Nozdormu (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo vielleicht der falsche Ort dafür aber ich wundere mich das mein Char nicht als Mitglied der Gilde Divine Divinity geführt wird obwohl ich schon eine ganze Weile dort Member bin. Kann man das irgendwie nachholen oder was muss ich da tun?? Meine E-Mail Adresse ist: uhrks@t-online.de. Über ien Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen .


Mfg Liuvar lvl 60 Jäger Divine Divinity Nozdormu


----------



## Prophetas (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leutz, 



Da ich igerne den XML Export der Gildenstrucktur nutzen würde, hab eich jetzt ne Frage.....


Wie binde ich des denn in HTML ein......Benutze Adobe Golive und hab jetzt auf einmal keinen Plan...

Vielleicht hat jemand mal nen goilen Tipp für mich

Hab die Page jetzt in Php umgebaut.....sie threat unter diesem


----------



## Prophetas (19. November 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Die Export-Funktionen unseres Herolds sind in erster Linie als Hilfsmittel für Gildenseiten gedacht, die eine automatisch aktualisierte Charakter-Liste einbauen wollen. Die Item-Daten sind dafür von eher unbedeutend, im Zweifelsfall kann man ja einfach nen Link auf das Herold-Profil setzen.
> 
> Der Link oben satmmt noch vom Beta-Server, jetzt musst du einfach PVP_Server durch Gorgonnash ersetzen.





Ich komm damit überhaupt nicht klar....mir würde die automatische Char-liste schon reichen. Kann mir da einer helfen wie ich das einbinde? XML? oder PHP

Also, die Gilde ist  "Zorn der Allianz"
und der Server "Die Nachtwache"

wie kriege ich das jetzt hin ???


----------



## Rascal (20. November 2006)

Also, du wirst nicht darum herum kommen, dich mit PHP zu befassen.
Dann kannste die Gilde ganz einfach mithilfe der PHP-Schnittstelle auslesen.
Näheres dazu siehe hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=867

So Long
Rascal


----------



## LW-Shadow (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo Buffed Team

Find den export für die userliste echt super nur möchte ich auf unserer gildenseite auch die Sachen die jemand herstellen kann auflisten können, giebt es eine möglichkeit auch an diese daten ran zu kommen.

Der bankinhalt wäre auch von vorteil da wir eine Gildenbank eingerichtet haben auf die wir Items schicken die momentan niemand gebrauchen kann, dann könnte jeder auf der Homepage nachschauen und wir müssten nicht immer alle sachen linken.

mfg

Shadow


----------



## hplraid (11. Februar 2007)

HI,

ich verstehe das mit dem XML bzw. PHP nicht, wenn ich auf XML klicke bekomme ich einen cood mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann. Auf PHP downloadet er mir eine Datei wo nichts drine steht ist das normal oder wie baue ich das ganze nun auf meine Seite ein ??

THX für die Hilfe ^^


----------



## Rascal (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo

Wie weiter vorne schon steht... ohne Ahnung von XML und PHP klappt das nicht... das müsst ihr schon mitbringen....


----------



## hplraid (18. Februar 2007)

ja ich habe bischen ahung von php 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich raffe das immer noch net so ganz wie ich das einbaune muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann das nicht wer für einen machn ??


----------



## kinsi (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo buffed.de-Team!

Ist es möglich aus dem generierten XML-File zur Gildenübersicht das Attribut 'standalone="yes"' rauszunehmen?

Würde gern für unsere Gilde eine Übersicht basteln, das ganze mit DTD und XSL. Das XML-File kann aber nicht eingebunden werden wenn das Attribut den Wert "yes" hat.


Gruß


Edit: 'standalone="no"' reicht nicht aus, d.h. das wäre optimal:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
```


----------



## kinsi (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Wollte nur mal nachfragen ob der o.s. Änderungswunsch so schwer umzusetzen ist dass es etwas länger dauert, nicht umgesetzt wird oder einfach überlesen wurde...

Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LW-Shadow (5. April 2007)

B3N schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das dicke Lob!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi Buffed Team,

da ich gerade an der Gildenhomepage arbeite und unseren Membern die Möglichkeit geben möchte, auf der HP die Berufe und Rezepte der anderen einsehen zu können, bzw. die Gildenbank auf der HP listen möchte, wollte ich mal fragen wann man damit rechen kann das auch die char Daten (Items, Fähigkeiten, Rezepte, usw.) bzw. das Bankfach als XML zur verfügung stehen.

Hoffe das die bald mal umgesetzt werden kann da ich keine Lust hab mir nen eigenen Profiler zu schreiben bzw. ne DB aufzubauen wenn es doch die super DB von euch giebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Shadow


----------



## BadBoyPR (10. Juni 2007)

Moin, die PHP schnittstelle hab ich shcon probiert und die funzt super, ich würde gerrne die XML schnittstelle in einer ASP.net anwendung einbinden, hat da jemand schon erfahrung mit?

das standard verfahren xmldatasource un dann an ein gridview binden reicht leider nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man bekommt da ja dann nur die oberste hirachie also name und ID :/

einer nen rat


----------



## Bellanes (30. Juni 2007)

wie kann ich denn rausfinden wie die XML Datei für unsere Gilde heißt? "Nebelreiter" Server: "Die silberne Hand" ?


----------



## Padarox (12. Juli 2007)

Gibt es die XML Schnittstelle allein nur für Gilden? Oder auch einen Zugriff auf Items?
Oder ist es geplant diese wie wow.allakhazam.com es anbietet für alle Daten in der Datenbank freizugeben?

Wäre cool, nutze die Schnittstelle schon über Allakhazam, jedoch wäre alle Items auf deutsch bedeutend besser...

-----> Hat sich erledigt, Funktion gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginchen (11. August 2007)

Hallo,

eine ganz allgemeine Frage: Ich habe hier bis jetzt nur xml-Schnittstellen für Gilden und Items gefunden. Also über Links wie z.B.:

Gilde
http://www.buffed.de/xml/g123.xml

Item
http://www.buffed.de/xml/i12345.xml


Sind das die beiden einzigen Schnittstellen, oder gibt es noch irgendwelche anderen nützlichen xml-Exporte?


----------



## vahn13 (2. September 2007)

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung von XML, darum könnte mir jemand erklären wie ich die datei auf dem Buffed-Server in eine HTML Datei einbinde, so dass ich die HTML Datei Öffnen kann und dann immer der Aktuelle inhalt der Guilde über XML reingeladen wird.

Mein server unterstützt kein PHP und MySQL das möchte ich auch garnicht! Nur HTML, JavaScript -- Client-Seitige Anwendungen^^


----------



## Scheffi (5. September 2007)

Hi Leute,

so ich war jetzt 5 Stunden beschäftigt komme aber nicht auf den Fehler der PHP-Array funktioniert bei mir nicht. Der XML-Array funktioniert aber nur in der Form:
http://www.buffed.de/xml/g97820.xml

Ich würde dies gerne als Tabelle hinkriegen denke mir aber ich verliere alle Verknüpfungen. Kann mir jemand helfen ???

MfG Scheffi


----------



## Scheffi (9. September 2007)

Ok danke Leute für die Wunderbare Antwort auf Buffed ist mal wieder voller verlass lol !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fieberwahn (15. September 2007)

vahn13 schrieb:


> Mein server unterstützt kein PHP und MySQL das möchte ich auch garnicht! Nur HTML, JavaScript -- Client-Seitige Anwendungen^^



Clientseitig wird das wohl nicht klappen. Du musst ja die XML-Daten irgendwie parsen, damit sie in die dynamisch erstellte Seite eingebaut werden.
Eine statische HTML-Seite kann das nunmal nicht.

MySQL brauchst du nicht. Du willst ja keine eigene Datenbank anlegen, sondern nur die von buffed bereitgestellten Daten anzeigen. Aber PHP wird schon nötig sein.


----------



## D0ENER (16. September 2007)

@vahn13 mit nem .xsl Dokument kannst du Anweisungen geben, wie die .xml Datei im Browser dargestellt werden kann. Allerdings müsstest du dann die .xml Datei regelmässig von Hand auf deinem Webspace hochladen, und der html und js Code deiner Seite muss auch komplett in dieser .xsl sein. 

Ne gute Einführung gibts hier
die Sachen mit den DTDs kannste aber auch getrost weglassen.


----------



## Rondaru (1. Februar 2008)

Mal eine Frage an die buff-Admins: Wie oft wird die itemlist.xml eigentlich neu exportiert? Da sind nämlich schon einige neuere Zul'Aman-Items, die ihr schon auf der Webseite habt, noch gar nicht gelistet. Oder sie stehen dort noch unter einem alten Namen drin wie z.B.:


```
<blascitem name="Alter Langbogen der Sin'dorei" id="33474"/>
```
(aktuell: "Alter Langbogen der Amani")

Außerdem würde ich gerne mal wissen, ob ihr die Items, die ihr ja offensichtlich selbst als Fakes identifiziert und aus der Live-Datenbank gelöscht habt, nicht auch aus der itemlist.xml entfernen könntet? Da sind noch diverse Fakes drin, wie z.B.:


```
<blascitem name="Ausgedienter Köcher (TEST)" id="1281"/>
```

Und last but not least: könnte man in die XML-Dateien der einzelnen Items auch noch weitere Informationen wie z.B. die Kosten in Ehre oder Arenapunkten für PvP-Items aufnehmen?


----------



## Lightstalker23 (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo Buffed Team,
ein paar Dinge hätt ich mal zur itemlist.xml zu sagen:

a) Wie oft wird die Liste aktualisiert? Ich hab mir meine vor nem Monat geholt und heute feststellen müssen, dass sich nichts geändert hat, obwohl jeden Tag einige neue Items entdeckt werden. Also eine wöchentliche Aktualisierung wäre schon toll (siehe auch vorheriger Beitrag).

b) Werden die Items vom Testrealm auch in die normale itemlist.xml aufgenommen, gibt es hierfür eine extra Testrealm Itemliste oder gibt es keine Chance an so eine Liste ranzukommen?

c) Ich hätte noch einen wichtigen Vorschlag für eure itemlistextended.xml: Und zwar die Itemqualität wäre nett drin zu haben. Wenn ich z.B. mit meinem Crawler Items abfrage, möchte ich keine grauen und weißen, meistens noch nichtmal grüne oder blaue Items drin haben. Also wäre super wenn ich schon in der Itemliste sehen kann ob ich die Itemdaten überhaupt abrufen muss oder nicht. Ist ja doch einiges an Traffic was man da sparen kann, bestimmt 70% der Daten fallen dann weg wenn man direkt nur die Epics abfragt.


----------



## Lightstalker23 (26. Februar 2008)

Läuft hier noch was oder muss man auf andere Webseiten umsteigen?


----------



## Equibrumm (8. April 2008)

Patch 2.4.1 gibt es mittlerweile, jedoch ist die itemlist.xml nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Wann kann man mit einem Update rechnen?


----------



## Equibrumm (17. April 2008)

Equibrumm schrieb:


> Patch 2.4.1 gibt es mittlerweile, jedoch ist die itemlist.xml nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Wann kann man mit einem Update rechnen?


Wird http://www.buffed.de/xml/itemlist.xml nicht mehr aktualisiert oder gibts eine neue?


----------



## Lysandro (13. Mai 2008)

Equibrumm schrieb:


> Wird http://www.buffed.de/xml/itemlist.xml nicht mehr aktualisiert oder gibts eine neue?



Hmm seit fast einem Monat diese Frage und immer noch keine Antwort......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linlux (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute

ich bin heute über eure xmlo Schnitstelle gestolpert.
Ich kann sie auch auslesen, jedoch bekomme anschließend dan dieses

SimpleXMLElement Object ( [@attributes] => Array ( [name] => Learning by doing [server] => Nefarian [faction] => A [numchars] => 20 ) [character] => Array ( [0] => SimpleXMLElement Object ( [@attributes] => Array ( [name] => Feuerlord [id] => 2405031 ) [level] => 51 [pvprank] => 0 [race] => Mensch [class] => Magier [sex] => m [guild_rank] => 9 [guild_title] => Twink [lastupdate] => 2007-10-10 16:51:31 ) [1] => SimpleXMLElement Object ( [@attributes] => Array ( [name] => Magekat [id] => 2477335 ) [level] => 70 [pvprank] => 0 [race] => Mensch [class] => Magier [sex] => m [guild_rank] => 0 [guild_title] => Gildenmeister [skills] => SimpleXMLElement Object ( [skillgroup] => Array ( [0] => SimpleXMLElement Object ( [@attributes] => Array ( [name] => Berufe ) [skill] => Array ( [0] => SimpleXMLElement Object ( [@attributes] => Array ( [name] => Schneiderei ) [value] => 375 [max] => 375 ) [1] => SimpleXMLElement Object ( [@attributes] => Array ( [name] => Verzauberkunst ) [value] => 375 [max] => 375 ) ) ) [1] =>....

nun mein problem wie kann ich [@attributes] => Array ausgeben???
eigendlich mit echo $abfrage->name; das klapt aber nicht bei [@attributes].

HILFE


----------



## Winn (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte auch gerne mal Interresse an einer Antwort wie das mit der Itemlist.xml jetzt weitergeht. Weil wie ich das seh wird die Itemlist nicht mehr aktualisiert!


----------



## RicochetPeter (6. August 2008)

Winn schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gerne mal Interresse an einer Antwort wie das mit der Itemlist.xml jetzt weitergeht. Weil wie ich das seh wird die Itemlist nicht mehr aktualisiert!



Richtig, liebes Buffed.de-Team, wie sieht's damit aus?


----------



## Sugarwarlock (7. August 2008)

gut das es ne php alternative gibt ich kann nähmlich kein xml xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<< toller smiley btw =)




			
				vahn13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab leider keine Ahnung von XML, darum könnte mir jemand erklären wie ich die datei auf dem Buffed-Server in eine HTML Datei einbinde, so dass ich die HTML Datei Öffnen kann und dann immer der Aktuelle inhalt der Guilde über XML reingeladen wird.
> 
> Mein server unterstützt kein PHP und MySQL das möchte ich auch garnicht! Nur HTML, JavaScript -- Client-Seitige Anwendungen^^



such dir nen anderen hoster oder wenns nen root ist knall php und mysql drauf


----------



## ForEverInLove (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
wäre sehr interessiert an irgend ner Möglichkeit die WAR Daten (vorallem Gildendaten) per XML zu bekommen. Anleitung zum Einbau, etc. benötige ich nicht. XML reicht. Wenn wer irgend ne andere XML Schnittstelle kennt, bitte ich auch um Nachricht. Danke und Gruß.


----------



## Rem (7. Oktober 2008)

ja, eine xml für WAR wäre nicht schlecht. Wie siehts damit aus?


----------



## Dekon (26. Oktober 2008)

Rem schrieb:


> ja, eine xml für WAR wäre nicht schlecht. Wie siehts damit aus?



schau mal hier vorbei: http://wardata.buffed.de/tools/guildroster


----------



## Rem (26. Oktober 2008)

Dekon schrieb:


> schau mal hier vorbei: http://wardata.buffed.de/tools/guildroster



oO, wurde erst am 09.10 implementiert. meine nachricht wurde am 07.10 geschrieben. 

trotzdem thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw. thx buffed team für die schnittstelle

ps: in der xml der gildenübersicht fehlt ein attribute mit der charId, also die id in der wardata datenbank, falls vorhanden: http://wardata.buffed.de/char/view/*6160* <-

 könnt ihr das attribute bitte noch setzen? danke


----------



## Rem (27. Oktober 2008)

Rem schrieb:


> ps: in der xml der gildenübersicht fehlt ein attribute mit der charId, also die id in der wardata datenbank, falls vorhanden: http://wardata.buffed.de/char/view/*6160* <-
> 
> könnt ihr das attribute bitte noch setzen? danke




never mind, wurde nach support-rückfrage gefixt...


----------



## Phil1979 (18. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin am verzweifeln und hoffe hier kann mir irgendjemand helfen.
Die XML Schnittstelle ist echt ne tolle Sache... Nur an der Darstellung in HTML/PHP scheitere ich seit knapp zwei Wochen.

Was ich benötige versuch ich ganz kurz am direkten Link zu erläutern: 
http://www.buffed.de/public/war/xml/guild/505.xml

*Aus der XML Datei möchte ich folgende Werte...:*
_server="Stirland" 
numchars="32"
rank="14"
<bannerscaptured>7</bannerscaptured>
<bannerslost>2</bannerslost>
<expcurrent>48209718</expcurrent>
<renown>2355873</renown>_

...in einem HTML oder PHP Dokument darstellen. Die Darstellung soll eigentlich recht simpel sein, blanker Text - ohne Tabelle. Lediglich die Schriftfarbe und den Hintergrund möchte ich festlegen können. Zudem möchte ich zu jedem Wert quasi nen eigenen Text dazu schreiben können.
Als Endprodukt soll das ganze also so aussehen, wobei die Werte natürlich aus der XML Datei bezüglich der selbständigen Aktualisierung gezogen werden sollen:
_
Server: Stirland
Mitglieder: 32
Gildenrang: 14
eroberte Banner: 7
verlorene Banner: 2
Gilden XP: 48209718
Gilden Ruf: 2355873_


Ich hoffe inständig auf Hilfe der Buffed-Community. Lasst mich bitte nicht hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank vorab.
Gruß Phil


----------



## michse (20. November 2008)

Hi buffed,

ich habe mir mal die mühe gemacht eure XML Daten zu scannen und für jeden Server auszuwerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für den Anfang sind es noch recht wenige aber dennoch recht interessante Zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich denke ich werde das mit der Zeit noch ausbauen. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die XML Schnittstelle!

Ich werde jetzt BLASC in die Köpfe aller Warspieler hämmern, so dass die Daten noch kompletter und aussagekräftiger werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis meiner Arbeit findet ihr aktuell unter: http://be-war.de !

Viele Grüße
euer michse


----------



## jot (21. November 2008)

Hallo buffed-Team,

ich habe die BLASC-Daten in unserem Serverwiki (www.aegwynn.de) mit dem Blascer eingebunden. Leider werden die neuen WotLK-Gegenstände nicht über die XML Schnittstelle ausgegeben (Alte-Welt-Gegenstände lassen sich noch ganz normal abrufen, Gegenstands-IDs von WotLK-Gegenständen, die aber in der regulären Datenbank verfügbar sind (Beispiel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=38373 ) lassen sich nicht über die XML-Schnittstelle abfragen (http://blasc.de/xml/i38373.xml gibt keine XML-Ausgabe zurück und leitet auf die buffed.de Startseite weiter)).
Beispiel wo es noch geht (Benediction): http://blasc.de/xml/i18608.xml

Wird die Verwendung der XML-Schnittstelle nicht länger supported bzw. ist für externe Seiten nicht länger erwünscht oder handet es sich hierbei um ein unbeabsichtigtes/temporäres Problem?

Viele Grüße

Hendrik a.k.a. jot (Aegwynn.de)


----------



## Ryjan (26. November 2008)

Gibt's denn noch eine Antwort vom Support-Team bzgl. der veralteten itemlist.xml ?
Die Frage steht schon seit geraumer Zeit im Raum - und irgendwie kommt so gar keine Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein simples "ja" oder "nein" wäre immerhin schomal etwas...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winn (14. Dezember 2008)

Huhu, Danke für die Aktualisierung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grukar (14. Januar 2009)

Gibt es neue Infos für das von "jot" angefragte Problem hinsichtlich fehlender XML-Dateien für WotLK Items?
(Beitrag: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...&p=1236751)

Gruß und Dank,
Grukar


----------



## turbopala (15. Januar 2009)

Wäre echt Klasse wenn sich da mal jemand äussern würde. Zur Zeit geht ja für eine grosse Handvoll von Items mal garnix per xml. Damit stirbt dann auch jede Itemstats-Installation in Boards etc....


----------



## ogsmokie (16. Januar 2009)

Es gibt sogar mehrere möglichkeiten die XML Datei auszulesen, über einige zeilen php code, per XSL Datei, oder einfach nur per Befehl.

Per Befehl werde ich euch mal versuchen verständlich zu erklären ohne das ihr viel Wissen über php mitbringen müsst.

Voraussetzung ist aber das euer Hoster es euch erlaubt die Programmiersprache php zu nutzen, und das mindestens php in der Version 5 zur Verfügung steht, vorherige Versionen enthalten noch nicht den Befehl simplexml_load_file .

Da die Datei auf einen externen Speicher liegt, muss euer Hoster es euch weiterhin erlauben das ihr externe Dateien benutzen dürft.



Als Beispiel nehme ich hier den Link unserer Gilde:

http://www.buffed.de/public/war/xml/guild/2233.xml


Als nächstes müssen wir in unserem script die Datei laden.
einbinden der Datei geschieht mit dem Befehl simplexml_load_file ('');

Da wir aber nicht nur eine sache auslesen wollen, kommt dazu noch eine Variable, damit wir nicht immer alles nochmal tippen müssen..
[codebox]
$xml = simplexml_load_file('Link zu Datei');

Link zur Datei wird mit euerem Link ersetzt den ihr kopiert habt, in meinen Beispiel also

$xml = simplexml_load_file('http://www.buffed.de/public/war/xml/guild/2233.xml');[/codebox]

Schon fast fertig , wir können uns schon mal einen Test gönnen, den viel mehr wird es nicht werden...

Wir holen uns jetzt einfach mal den Gilden namen aus der Datei, das machen wir mit echo und den namen der für die Gilde steht. Einfach mal die XML Datei öffnen, dadrin finden wir in der ersten Zeile "name="Dunkle Templer"

mit den Befehl echo  können wir diesen auch ganz leicht auslesen.

[codebox]echo $xml['name'];[/codebox]

Wenn wir jetzt die Datei im Browser ausführen, wird ganz einfach nur euer Gildenname da stehen, in meinen Beispiel also

Dunkle Templer

alle weiteren Informationen aus der ersten Zeile sind genauso leicht auszulesen, anstatt name können wir auch einfach "server, serverid, numchars ..." eintragen, php liefert uns das ganze dann also Object.


Für die anderen Informationen die mit summary eingegrenzt werden müssen wir ein wenig mehr tippen..

anstatt nur  $xml[]; zu verwenden müssen wir jetzt $xml->summary[0]->; verwenden, in diesen Beispiel, lesen wir einfach mal die Eroberten Banner aus und zeigen sie gleich an zu finden in "bannerscaptured"

[codebox]
"eroberte Banner"
echo $xml->summary[0]->bannerscaptured;
"verlorene Banner"
echo $xml->summary[0]->bannerslost;
"Gesamt Erfahrung"
echo $xml->summary[0]->expcurrent;

[/codebox]

auch alle anderen Informationen aus Summary lassen sich genauso leicht auslesen einfach für bannerscaptured den jeweiligen namen einfügen, und er zeigt es euch an.

ich kanns nicht leiden da elendig langen php Quellcode zu verwenden, ich arbeite lieber mit Variablen, es gibt bestimmt schönere Lösungen als meine, aber da ich auch nicht wirklich viel von php verstehe, löse ich es einfach so...

[codebox]$xml = simplexml_load_file('http://www.buffed.de/public/war/xml/guild/2233.xml');
$Mitglieder=$xml['numchars'];

$Gildenlevel= $xml['rank'];

$Bannererobert= $xml->summary[0]->bannerscaptured;

$Rufpunkte= $xml->summary[0]->renown;[/codebox]


Jetzt brauche ich nur noch in der Datei wo die entsprechenden Informationen stehen sollen

echo $Mitglieder; oder echo $Bannererobert;
tippen und der Browser zeigt mir die entsprechenden Informationen genau da an. Wenn vorher und hinterher eine andere Sprache als php verwendet wird, muss selbstverständlich erst die Anweisung stehen das die folgende(n) Zeile(n) php ist, also davor einfach 
<?php  dann euer php code  und dann wieder schließen mit  ?>


Bedenkt das der Befehl simplexml_load_file, euch die Inforationen als Object liefert, um die infos weitergehend in php zu verwenden, müsst ihr die Informationen folgender maßen auslesen:
[codebox]
$Bannererobert= (int)$xml->summary[0]->bannerscaptured;[/codebox]


----------



## DarkCloud14 (19. Januar 2009)

jot schrieb:


> Hallo buffed-Team,
> 
> ich habe die BLASC-Daten in unserem Serverwiki (www.aegwynn.de) mit dem Blascer eingebunden. Leider werden die neuen WotLK-Gegenstände nicht über die XML Schnittstelle ausgegeben (Alte-Welt-Gegenstände lassen sich noch ganz normal abrufen, Gegenstands-IDs von WotLK-Gegenständen, die aber in der regulären Datenbank verfügbar sind (Beispiel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=38373 ) lassen sich nicht über die XML-Schnittstelle abfragen (http://blasc.de/xml/i38373.xml gibt keine XML-Ausgabe zurück und leitet auf die buffed.de Startseite weiter)).
> Beispiel wo es noch geht (Benediction): http://blasc.de/xml/i18608.xml
> ...



Gibt es hierzu irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?!?

Danke


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2009)

DarkCloud14 schrieb:


> Gibt es hierzu irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?!?
> 
> Danke



Wenn der Server nicht mehr rumspinnt, sollten die xml-Dateien heute oder spätestens morgen aktualisiert und erreichbar sein.

*EDIT*
Es geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bsp.: http://www.buffed.de/xml/i43412.xml Glyphe 'Blutdurst'


----------



## Onsider (24. Februar 2009)

Hmmmm ...
Ich hab da nen prob mit der Gilden-XML von WAR. Wieso wird die XML und die Expressansicht nicht so aktuell gehalten, wie die Charansicht von Buffed ????
In der XML und der Expressübersicht bin ich erst 20, aber auf Buffed hier selber ist es 25 (ist so richtig). 
Und ja ich benutze den Blascer. Aber bei sowas frag ich mich manchmal warum.
Laut meiner Übersicht der XML wurde sie das letzte mal am 15.02.09 erstellt ca.
Bitte um Antwort.


so long Onsider


----------



## everblue (8. März 2009)

Sry hat sich erledigt, pls delete... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyrion (25. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite momentan an einer Gildenseite und brauche dazu die itemlist.xml .

Die Itemlist auslesen klappt auch soweit ich hab nur ein Problem

zb. hier


```
<buffeditem name="BKP 2700 "Vollstrecker"" id="3024"/>
```

da sind im attribut name weitere anführungszeichen um vollstrecker und das bringt mir fehlermeldungen
ich wollte bevor ich meine formulare usw. baue erst mal alles mit echo ausgeben lassen aber überall wo anführungszeichen enthalten sind wirft es mir fehler auf.

Ich versuche es mit simplexml.

Kennt jemand das Problem und weiss Rat?

Grüße Lyrion


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2009)

Lyrion schrieb:


> ```
> <buffeditem name="BKP 2700 "Vollstrecker"" id="3024"/>
> ```
> 
> ...




Die Quotes in Eigennamen sind im XML-File aber eigentlich &quote; Elemente...


----------



## orbo (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi allerseits,

gibt es eine Anbindung der Rezepte an diese Schnittstelle? Oder auch an das php-Interface?

Vielen Dank für eine evtl. Antwort :-D

Orbo


----------



## Kedalik (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo, liebes buffed-Team!

Vielen Dank für die xml-Gildeninfos. Wäre es evtl. möglich, das ganze noch zu toppen und die Character-Übersicht auch als xml verfügbar zu machen. Also die Informationen unter http://wardata.buffed.de/char/view/id? Ich möchte für die Member meiner Gilde, die auch über Blasc die Daten aktualisieren als Anreiz dazu weitere Infos und Gimmicks (z.B. dyn. Gilden-Sig) auf der Gildenseite zur Verfügung stellen. 

Das wäre wirklich total klasse.

Gruß, Kedalik


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2010)

http://wardata.buffed.de/tools/guildroster


----------



## Kedalik (10. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://wardata.buffe...ols/guildroster



Danke für Deine Antwort, aber das ist nicht das, was ich suche. Diese xml Schnittstelle nutze ich ja bereits dankbar. Allerdings werden da nur die grundlegenden Charakterinformationen angegeben, also id (wenn über Blasc selber Daten übertragen wurden), Vorname, letzter Login, Stufe, Karriere und Gildentitel, während bei der Charakter-Übersicht bei den Membern, die ihre Daten selber mit Blasc übertragen noch zusätzlich der Nachname, Rufrang, Spielertitel und Informationen über RVR-Statistiken, Meisterschaftspunkte und Handwerk sowie Ausrüstung gespeichert sind. Diese Daten per xml auslesen zu können, das wäre das Optimum und in meinen Augen ein Anreiz für die anderen Gildenmember auch die buffed.de Datenbank über Blasc zu füttern, da diese ja auf unserer Gildenseite dann nur die Grundinfos nutzen könnten, während alle anderen mehr Möglichkeiten hätten. Wie auch schon gesagt z.B. eine dynamische Gildensignatur mit Vor- und Nachname, Lvl, RR und Spielertitel.


----------



## cachot (12. August 2010)

Hallo, 
wird die itemlist.xml noch aktualisiert? Letzter Stand: id="54797" lastupdate="2010-03-24 11:40:23"

Grüße Cahot


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

cachot schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wird die itemlist.xml noch aktualisiert? Letzter Stand: id="54797" lastupdate="2010-03-24 11:40:23"
> 
> Grüße Cahot



Wurde eben nochmal generiert.


----------



## cachot (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wurde eben nochmal generiert.



Super, danke Dir!

Grüße


----------



## cachot (13. Januar 2011)

Hi könnt Ihr noch einmal die XML Itemlist aktualisieren?
Lezter Stand: id="54860" lastupdate="2010-07-28 01:00:11

Viele Grüße Cachot


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2011)

cachot schrieb:


> Hi könnt Ihr noch einmal die XML Itemlist aktualisieren?
> Lezter Stand: id="54860" lastupdate="2010-07-28 01:00:11
> 
> Viele Grüße Cachot



In welcher soll das stehen?


----------



## cachot (18. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> In welcher soll das stehen?



Diese XML ist leider nicht aktuell:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/xml/itemlist.xml

Grüße


----------



## Dschinges (28. August 2011)

Hi zusammen, 

besteht die Möglichkeit eine "aktuelle" Itemlist.gz zu bekommen mit den Items der Cata-Bosse? Wäre super wenn die Itemlist.gz aktualisiert werden würde...
Danke im voraus 

Gruß Dschinges


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2011)

Ich habe die eben mal neu generiert.

Hast du ein Beispiel für fehlende Inhalte?


----------



## Dschinges (30. August 2011)

So, ich habe die Itemliste noch mal neu integriert und es werden mir 36896 Items angezeigt. Bei der Lootverteilung bekomme ich aber aus den neuen Cata-Raids keine Items. Die findet der Raidplaner nicht...
Getestet mit dem kompletten loot von Magmaul und Omnitron-Verteidigungssystem... Schau doch mal bitte nach ob der Loot in der Liste ist... wenn ja liegts wohl am Raidplaner...

Gruß Dschinges
Lingua Mortis auf " Die Nachtwache"


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2011)

Die Gegenstände sind alle in der XML, aber möglicherweise benötigt der Planer eine Flag, die wir nicht in der XML-Datei integriert haben für sagen wir mal Unterscheidungen zwischen Heroisch, Normal etc.


----------

